# what bird to get in my huge aviary ?????



## craigd (Jan 9, 2008)

hi all, i have a 7ft long x 5ft deep shed that i am going to convert into an aviary for a bird

i am going to take the side off the shed for a meshed area aswell so there is a sheltered area and an out side area.

the total size of the aviary will be 10ft long x 5ft deep.

i am ater a bird 1 really. but dont know what to get, i am more into my big birds as been around them alot.

please let me know what you think would be ok in there on size, and would be happy to live on its own in there.

it doesnt have to be a talker or the most friendliest, but would like some noise from him/her, as i love the birds singing in the garden cheers.

i do keep reptiles inc large pythons fish lizards, so a strange type of bird would still suit lol

ie. macaw, barn owl maybe .........................:2thumb:


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Well large song birds are not easy to come by now, if you are beginning with birds you can't fail with maroon bellied conures, a pr would be fine in that size enclosure and should put chicks on the perch maybe twice a year. Very colourful and chattery, other than that, keep an eye on cage and Avairy paper large corvids, magpies and crows can be found, I wouldn't recommend any owls for a first timer, I had a barn owl and they are sooooo boring and actually quickie tricky to settle, kakerikies rant bad but only live about 5-8 years, green cheek conures are good, and blue crowned if you can find some, you could if the bars were small enough run a collection of small song birds, mules, canneries, zebra or bengalesse finches, quailmon the floor maybe even diamond doves, all do well right through then year if they have a hide!


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

wouldn't recommend a macaw purely for the noise they make & the neighbours could get upset.

off topic but do you still have that tokay for sale? found a thread of your's last night when i was looking to see if there are any tokays available but i think it was a couple of months old.


----------



## craigd (Jan 9, 2008)

cheers peeps, i will have a look around, also no the tokay have gone and neighbours are fine with all my animals they come round looking ( plus the guy next door is deaf) so macaw would be fine as long as aviary is big enough lol


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

A Macaw would definately chew its way out of a wooden shed/aviary in no time! As would any large species of parrot really. Plus the mesh gauge for a Macaw would have to be very strong.


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)




----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

s6t6nic6l said:


> image


:lol2: the OP didn't say they'd won the lottery! Toucans are expensive, messy & need their diet to be carefully managed.


----------



## craigd (Jan 9, 2008)

theres one in a shop near me, would love it but al start a lttle cheaper lol


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

craigd said:


> theres one in a shop near me, would love it but al start a lttle cheaper lol


i know, seen it today whilst picking up food at M P A :2thumb: and you should have told us you were a cheapskate :lol2:
any ideas yet before i throw any more pics up like vultures, pterodactyl etc


----------



## craigd (Jan 9, 2008)

lol cheapskate ha, dno ehat to get but will keep looking, do fancy a macaw, we had a blue and gold and a green wing in the family and they were mint but will have to see


----------



## Magpye (Jan 26, 2007)

Eudyptula minor

(not serious...)


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

My mum has a pair of mauroon bellied conures, real chatty and can mimic if given the time. They are noisy though when exited or spooked. After being together for years the female pinned the make down and almost took his eye out. She is like a bull snake all wind and puff in the cage.

What about a rosella? They cone in all the colours under the rainbow at the same time. They do have a quite a nice chirrup to them?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Whosthedaddy said:


> My mum has a pair of mauroon bellied conures, real chatty and can mimic if given the time. They are noisy though when exited or spooked. After being together for years the female pinned the make down and almost took his eye out. She is like a bull snake all wind and puff in the cage.
> 
> What about a rosella? They cone in all the colours under the rainbow at the same time. They do have a quite a nice chirrup to them?
> 
> image


A pair of Golden Mantled (aka Eastern) Rosellas would be good. Stick a nest box in there & you should get some nice babies too.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> A pair of Golden Mantled (aka Eastern) Rosellas would be good. Stick a nest box in there & you should get some nice babies too.


My mums used to feed the male conure?! He would but up to him, start fluffing about and chirrup and start regurging seeds. Crazy thing, he must be in late teens and was a rescue, he has never had a nice moult, always scruffy but such a pretty bird.


----------



## craigd (Jan 9, 2008)

cool, cnt mek ma mind up gona mek a start on the aviary dis weekend then can purchase something


----------



## Malymaz (Oct 11, 2010)

*Pionus*

Depending on what gage wire you are using and if there's no exposed woodwork you could always try a pair of blue headed or maxi pionus They are quiet colourful and a little different or any of the smaller African parrots


----------

